# A Birthday today - 6th June - Guess Who?



## AnnaC (Jun 6, 2015)

It's someome who we all rely on, who can be instantly found if we all yell SPOTS - SPOTS - SPOTS!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY FRIEND - have a great day. xx


----------



##  (Jun 6, 2015)

Thank you my dearest friend. And



....I wish it were you bumping glasses with me. xx


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jun 6, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



##  (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## chandab (Jun 6, 2015)

Happy Birthday!

Almost missed it.


----------



##  (Jun 6, 2015)

No worries, and thank you so much! It's so good to be among friends!


----------



## Kim P (Jun 6, 2015)

Happy Birthday! Hope you had a wonderful blessed day!


----------



##  (Jun 6, 2015)

Thank you so much. It was a very good day, lots of sunshine and very restful.


----------



## misty'smom (Jun 6, 2015)

Happy Birthday!! I hope you had a Great Day!!!! glad I saw this post before I missed it!!!!!!!

Thank you for all that you do to make this forum so enjoyable!!!!!!!!!!


----------



##  (Jun 6, 2015)

Thank you, I DID have a good day, and I'm blessed with so many wonderful friends here!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 7, 2015)

OOOOO - I DID miss it...

Happy Belated B-Day. I'm so glad you had a good day.


----------



##  (Jun 7, 2015)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Brody (Jun 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday! I'm a day late, but wish you the best all the same!


----------



##  (Jun 7, 2015)

Thank you Brody!


----------



## lkblazin (Jun 8, 2015)

Goodness!!! I missed everything while I was gone!!!

Sorry I missed your birthday. Very very happy belated birthday







. Sounds like it was a good one. I hope there was plenty of sunshine


----------



##  (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank you, and yes, there was plenty of sunshine!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 8, 2015)

Happy birthday Diane for the 6th , hope it was a wonderful and enjoyable day for you.

Ryan


----------



##  (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you Ryan. It was a good day.


----------

